# How many human strides is one horse stride? Gridwork.



## AABBCC (23 August 2016)

Hi all, 
I'm planning on doing some gridwork tonight and have been searching the internet for, as the title says, how many human strides makes one horse stride. I've basically found two different ideas of 1 human stride for landing and take off and 3 for a stride OR 2 for landing and take of and 4 for a stride? 
My horse is 15.1/.2 and likes to make a good effort even over the smaller jumps (which is what we'll be doing) so I was wondering if anyone could clear it up for me, thanks.


----------



## JennBags (23 August 2016)

2 normal strides each for landing/take off then 4 for a stride is what we always work on.


----------



## JustMe22 (23 August 2016)

Same as JennBags. So for a one stride in between two jumps, it would be 6 human steps. 2 for landing, 4 for a stride, 2 for takeoff. 

If the jumps are really tiny, it sometimes means you have to ride slightly more forward than you would if they were bigger, just because the horse doesn't usually take off/land as far away from the jumps if they're small.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 August 2016)

Same as jennbags for walking courses but for training over low grids I make it a bit shorter .


----------



## ihatework (23 August 2016)

As others have said, a one stride distance is 8 human strides 
BUT you have to know how to stride it! Depending on if you have long or short steps!!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (23 August 2016)

1/3/1 is pony stride. 2/4/2 is horse stride. BS distances are 24-26 feet for one stride, unaff usually a little smaller.
The stride length you use depends on what you want to achieve. If training to jump BS then use the BS distance as a staring point. If horse has long stride then gradually reduce a bit to sit them back. If a short stride then do the opposite starting with perhaps 23 foot. It's all about what you want to achieve from the grid training. 
If you jump unaff that has mixed horse/pony classes then getting horse to jump tighter distances would be good as the double striding at these comps is often a compromise.
Now add in that course builders is often use stride length to limit clear rounds by having oxer to upright short distance or upright to oxer long distance and it becomes clear you and horse should be able to deal with variable distances. 
Schooling over the perfect stride is of little use unless it's to build a youngsters confidence


----------



## LouisCat (23 August 2016)

I do 2 - 4 - 2 for my Connie. For me they are quite big strides for my OH it would be normal walking but you learn to be able to stride to match your horse I find!


----------



## criso (23 August 2016)

This may help.   http://www.pcuk.org/uploads/training/Distances_for_Jumping_Exercises.pdf

The first thing you need to work out is how you step - I take a  longish step but not exaggeratedly long but then I have long legs myself.  I've found that (for me) 8 is affiliated but local shows are often nearer 7 esp if they are expecting ponies as well.


----------



## Tnavas (28 August 2016)

How long is a piece of string?

Your strides will depend on how tall you are, the length of your legs and how mobile/supple you are.

First get the information as to distances in feet or metres. Bearing in mind that these change with the distance between two different obstacles - eg the distance between a vertical to an oxer will be different to the distance between an oxer and a vertical.

To work it all out, put on your normal riding boots. Mark a start point where the back of your heel is, and then walk naturally - I suggest for 10 steps, stop and mark where the toe of your boot is, then measure the distance and divide by 10 - this will then tell you how far your step covers.

Now you need to work out how many of your steps covers a stride of your horses, this way when you go to shows you will be able to work out accurately how many strides you will fit in between fences.


----------



## PapaFrita (31 August 2016)

JustMe22 said:



			Same as JennBags. So for a one stride in between two jumps, it would be 6 human steps. 2 for landing, 4 for a stride, 2 for takeoff.
		
Click to expand...

LOL! You're nearly as bad at maths as I am; That would be 8 steps


----------



## PapaFrita (31 August 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Same as jennbags for walking courses but for training over low grids I make it a bit shorter .
		
Click to expand...

Me too! I don't want to have to kick on through a small grid


----------

